# Rouge Bunny Rouge



## alien21xx (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone has tried this Russian/English make-up brand? There's a new store opened up in Singapore and I'm curious about the foundation plus a few other stuff, but I'd like to hear what others think if you've ever tried this? Thanks!


----------



## sexysellerie (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey girl,

I have a couple of things of Rouge Bunny Rouge and belive me - the stuff is great! High quality, wonderful colours. Here are some pictures of the things I have:






"Develish nectar" - it's a lipgloss that make youre lips red
"Endless wonders" - Mascara





"Prelude in the clouds" - Make-up base






"Sweet excess" - Lipgloss





"decadent Duo" - liquid rouge and lipgloss










a couple of eyeshadows
















"Perfect velvet" - Powder





the long black thing is the concealer






I hope I could help you

If you have any questions, just ask! I know the stuff quite well.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 14, 2007)

oh the packaging is so pretty ! Im a sucker for purty packaging hehe and Im obessessed with bunnies ..so anything with bunny it makes me happy... must look for some.


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 14, 2007)

I bought the foundation and make-up primer! I think the primer isn't really that interesting though, but the foundation was very good!
*sexysellerie, how is the lipglosses like? I just find the brand crazy expensive, so I haven't gone back to get any more.*


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_oh the packaging is so pretty ! Im a sucker for purty packaging hehe and Im obessessed with bunnies ..so anything with bunny it makes me happy... must look for some._

 
The packaging is def something to look forward to! I want to try the face powder if it's good. I used to use Anna Sui, and during then, I didn't even have to use foundation. I hope it's like that!


----------



## sexysellerie (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alien21xx* 

 
_I bought the foundation and make-up primer! I think the primer isn't really that interesting though, but the foundation was very good!_

 
 I really like the make-up primer. I think it has a moisturizing effect.  Quote:

 *sexysellerie, how is the lipglosses like? I just find the brand crazy expensive, so I haven't gone back to get any more.* 
 
Oh yes, RBR is so expensive, but I think it's worth it. I really like the gloss, they have such wonderful colours, they smell good, they taste good and they have a moisturizing effect. The glosses don't dry your lips and it's not as gluey as the lipglasses from MAC. 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alien21xx* 

 
_The packaging is def something to look forward to! I want to try the face powder if it's good. I used to use Anna Sui, and during then, I didn't even have to use foundation. I hope it's like that!_

 
I only use the face powder, because I don't need more foundation. I love the powder. I first use the aqua primer and then I brush on the powder. That's enough and it looks good and healthy


----------



## Monarda (Dec 15, 2007)

Those e/s looks so nice. Could you please write out the names?


----------



## sexysellerie (Dec 15, 2007)

From left to right

                    Electrifying Storm-petrel,                      unforgettable oriole,                      delicate hummingbird,                      tantalizing lovebird


----------



## Monarda (Dec 17, 2007)

This is so cute. I sent my younger brother (22), who is working in hamburg right now, to get some RBR stuff at a douglas.

We just had the funniest conversation ever. I was asking if the colors looked nice and he answered something like "-yeah I guess, I'm a guy I'm not really supposed to know stuff like this"

When asked to describe a certain shade he just answered orange, black I don't know. I'll just buy the whole store for you this is to hard for me. Then he hung up but I could hear him cursing. Poor thing.

Christmas will be very exciting, hopefully he got some of the names right


----------



## sexysellerie (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monarda* 

 
_This is so cute. I sent my younger brother (22), who is working in hamburg right now, to get some RBR stuff at a douglas._

 
 How funny, I live in Hamburg!
 Quote:

  Christmas will be very exciting, hopefully he got some of the names right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
  loooool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll go to the store on Wednesday. I heard, RBR has new fluid liners, brushes and pigments. I'm very excited to see those new things in person =)


----------



## sexysellerie (Dec 18, 2007)

Well girls. I'm about to visit my favourit store tommorrow.
I'll take a few pictures of my new things and will post them here then.


----------



## Monarda (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexysellerie* 

 
_Well girls. I'm about to visit my favourit store tommorrow.
I'll take a few pictures of my new things and will post them here then._

 
Aaah, you should bring my brother then, and convince him to shop some more for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward for photos


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexysellerie* 

 
_I'll go to the store on Wednesday. I heard, RBR has new fluid liners, brushes and pigments. I'm very excited to see those new things in person =)_

 
I hadn't noticed the brushes! I need to go check them out too. Do post if they are good! I want to get some new eyeshadow brushes and would like to experiment with other brands besides MAC.


----------



## sexysellerie (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is what I bought today











And I got some samples of the new pigments







My stuff in the box


----------



## fattycat (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks !!! The packaging is soo cute ... Does it have official web ? Thanks


----------



## sexysellerie (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, here:

Rouge Bunny Rouge, Make-up and cosmetics inspired by an Enchanted Garden


----------



## fattycat (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexysellerie* 

 
_Yes, here:

Rouge Bunny Rouge, Make-up and cosmetics inspired by an Enchanted Garden_

 

Many thanks !!!


----------



## fattycat (Dec 19, 2007)

Hix... We can't buy it online right ??? So sad


----------



## sexysellerie (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fattycat* 

 
_Hix... We can't buy it online right ??? So sad_

 
You're right...No online shop


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 19, 2007)

OMG sexysellerie! I think that black beauty box your purchase came in is just about the most awesome thing! I seriously need to check this out tomorrow! Thanks for posting all these gorgeous pix!


----------



## sexysellerie (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alien21xx* 

 
_OMG sexysellerie! I think that black beauty box your purchase came in is just about the most awesome thing! I seriously need to check this out tomorrow! Thanks for posting all these gorgeous pix!_

 
If you need more pix of any details for example, just ask 

The box is cute, isn't it?


----------



## sexysellerie (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey girls, I used the brush and what can I say - I love it. It's soft, it takes enough colour. Great


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 20, 2007)

Sexysellerie, do you know what brushes they have? Also, how does the price compare to MAC? I don't see the brushes anywhere on the site yet.


----------



## sexysellerie (Dec 20, 2007)

I found a picture of all rbr brushes
They're all between 20-50€.  The powder/blush brushes are the most expensive ones.


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, that's kinda expensive to get here (1€ = $2 SGD)
I'll check out the blush brush since it's what I need and see how it compares to that Shu Uemura brush I've been lusting after.

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## sexysellerie (Dec 21, 2007)

The blush and powder brushes are soooooo soft. They are expensive, yes. but it's the best I've ever touched and I guess next month or in Februrary I will buy the blush brush.
It's made of squirrel hair.


----------



## Zahran (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi girls! I wanted to ask, what are your opinions about RBR foundation, have you tried it?


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jun 14, 2012)

I adore this brand. I have never tried it myself, but I'm in lust.
  	Does anyone have any photos or swatches of their RBR stash? None of the photos in this thread are working.


----------



## katred (Jun 15, 2012)

Funny, I didn't even know this thread existed- I was thinking of starting one. I can try to put swatches up a little later (I'm not at home right now). Currently, I have Periwinkle Cardinal and Angelic Cockatiels shadows and Dark Juices, Murmurings and Word of Mouth lipsticks. I'm really impressed with what I've seen thus far. I have anorder coming in from Zuneta next week and I'll have even more to swatch!

  	They've quickly become one of my very favourite brands. I'm hoping that they introduce some more (hopefully deeper/ cooler toned) lipsticks at some point, though.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Kate!!  I didn't know the thread was here either!!!

  	I've become quite a fan as well - I have several of the shadows (including the coveted Solstice Halcyon and Delicate Hummingbird), 2 of the blushes, 2 of the pigments (Luster Drops?) and a few of the lipsticks.  I just love the brand!!  But I agree, cooler-toned lipsticks are definitely in order!!


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jun 19, 2012)

@katred @Shypo I'm glad you guys started writing in.   This is why I searched for and commented on the RBR Specktra thread -- I figured someone would take notice when the thread got bumped up! Would you mind sharing photos of your goodies?


----------



## Shypo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi HLN!!  I will take some photos when my camera decides to cooperate - let me see what I can do in the next couple of days.  I just got several of the shadows and haven't yet used them (Zuneta was out of several of them until just recently). 

  	The new Mistral collection glosses are gorgeous!!

  	What a great brand!  I guess it's a good thing I don't have access to a store......

  	Next on my list might be one of the highlighters, and maybe a brush or two.


----------



## Almus (Jun 20, 2012)

I just got initiated in this brand! I have Periwinkle cardinal e/s and other 3 more coming home from Zuneta. I would like to try some of the blushes though.

  	Regarding the brushes, I only have their crease/blending brush and I find it a bit scratchy and not very precise (the hair is very long and spread).


----------



## katred (Jun 20, 2012)

Just got another order from Zuneta! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I got Abyssinian Catbird, which seems to be a cult favourite among their products (I can see why), Night Wind Sailing pigment and Scrumptiously Devious lipstick. I'm wearing SD today and it is just wonderful. It reminds me of a more golden version of Guerlain's Rouge Automatique in Cherry Blossom (formula feels similar too). 

  	The packaging/ applicator for the pigments is unbelievable. It's a little wand that pops out and NO PRODUCT GETS ANYWHERE unless you actually apply it. No spills, no fallout, nothing. The colour and texture are great, although I haven't had a chance to try it out on the eyes yet.

  	I'll post swatches ASAP.


----------



## Almus (Jun 22, 2012)

katred said:


> Just got another order from Zuneta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh, I left that one out of my order this time (got Delicate Hummingbird, Solstice Halcyon and Bejewelled Skylark). I'd really like to see those swatches katred (thank you!).


----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2012)

Here we go!

  	Abyssinian Catbird





  	Angelic Cockatiels:





  	Periwinkle Cardinal:





  	Dark Juices:





  	Murmurings:





  	Word of Mouth:





  	Scrumptiously Devious:





  	I haven't taken photos of Night Wind Sailing yet, but I'll post them when I do. 

  	Here's a link to all the RBR stuff I've posted on my blog so far: http://morelikespace.blogspot.ca/search/label/rouge%20bunny%20rouge

  	Not all of that is reviews- some of the posts are just looks that incorporate RBR products, but feel free to peruse. I'm already planning what I'm going to pick up next!


----------



## Almus (Jun 24, 2012)

Love love love Murmurings! Thanks Katred!


----------



## katred (Jun 24, 2012)

Almus said:


> Love love love Murmurings! Thanks Katred!


  	Murmurings is a wonderful shade. It's a step heavier than "my lips but better", but it's still a great "go anywhere" shade. It's the sort of thing I can wear in any situation. It's also one of the juiciest-looking colours I own. Although the high-gloss doesn't last all that long, I find that my lips always look fresh and plumped when I'm wearing it. 

  	One thing I've noticed in general about RBR lipsticks: frosty shades in either the "Succulence of Dew" (sheer) formula or the "Hues of Enchantment" (satin-finish) formula wear longer than the creamy shades in either formula.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks, katred! The photos are wonderful.  All of them are great choices.


----------



## katred (Jun 26, 2012)

FYI, of the shadows, my personal favourite is probably Periwinkle Cardinal- it's the most original one, at least in my collection.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 28, 2012)

^^  That's one I don't have, but it's on my list.  I know I still need to snap some photos of my stash......very soon, I promise!


----------



## katred (Jun 29, 2012)

Shypo said:


> ^^  That's one I don't have, but it's on my list.  I know I still need to snap some photos of my stash......very soon, I promise!


  	You absolutely should. I'm surprised it doesn't get more love on blogs and such. I guess because it's cooler and warmer tones tend to be adaptable to more skin tones, but it is really beautiful. It's kind of like a lighter counterpart to Mac's Emerald Dusk pigment. They look nice together, too!


----------



## Almus (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, that's it! I am getting Murmurings in my next order to Zuneta, together with Sweet Dust Seriema matte e/s (and Edward Bess Quad in Montecarlo)


----------



## Almus (Jul 6, 2012)

I picked up my first RGR order from Zuneta: I got _Solstice Halcyon_, _Delicate Hummingbird_ and _Bejewelled Skylark_. I cannot which one I like the most right now, as all three are gorgeous. I have just tried a few quick combos and they are incredibly soft and blendable. I see more of them in my future. If you'd like, I can do some swatches =)


----------



## katred (Jul 6, 2012)

Almus said:


> I picked up my first RGR order from Zuneta: I got _Solstice Halcyon_, _Delicate Hummingbird_ and _Bejewelled Skylark_. I cannot which one I like the most right now, as all three are gorgeous. I have just tried a few quick combos and they are incredibly soft and blendable. I see more of them in my future. If you'd like, I can do some swatches =)


  	I'd love to see swatches! I don't have any of those colours, surprisingly, despite the fact that they're some of the favourites and going by descriptions, you'd think that Delicate Hummingbird would be my first choice. (I'm trying to force myself to finish at least one mauve/ lavender shadow before I'm allowed to have more...)

  	For those who might be thinking of placing an order with Zuneta, you can now get 10% off:

  	http://www.perilouslypale.com/2012/06/10-off-rouge-bunny-rouge-at-zuneta-with.html


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 9, 2012)

Does anyone know of any brick and mortar stores in California (San Francisco bay area) that carries RBR? I've dying to try this brand!


----------



## katred (Aug 10, 2012)

becca1014 said:


> Does anyone know of any brick and mortar stores in California (San Francisco bay area) that carries RBR? I've dying to try this brand!


  	As far as I know, there aren't any brick and mortar stores in North America that sell them, although that might have changed. Your best bet is to read the descriptions on their web site- which are generally very good- and google ones that interest you. There are a lot of very accurate swatches of their products around on line. I bought this way and I've never been disappointed.


----------



## andabri (Aug 12, 2012)

Ohh an RBR thread! I have the Sea of Clouds highlighter. And some little sample pots of Sea of Tranquility, Sea of Showers, and the liquid bronzer As if it were summer still. I LOVE all of them, wanting to haul Sea of Tranquility next and As if it were summer still (eekk!!! so $$$$$). My wallet is not happy.


----------



## katred (Aug 12, 2012)

andabri said:


> Ohh an RBR thread! I have the Sea of Clouds highlighter. And some little sample pots of Sea of Tranquility, Sea of Showers, and the liquid bronzer As if it were summer still. I LOVE all of them, wanting to haul Sea of Tranquility next and As if it were summer still (eekk!!! so $$$$$). My wallet is not happy.


  	I've been eyeing those highlighters, because they look lovely. How do you like them?


----------



## andabri (Aug 12, 2012)

katred said:


> I've been eyeing those highlighters, because they look lovely. How do you like them?


	I love, love, love them. I just started a blog, I will do a review of all of them soon, and I'll post the pictures from that in this thread! 

  	I also just made another order getting delicate hummingbird and capricious nightingale shadows.


----------



## andabri (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's that swatch of Sea of Clouds I promised!!! I have a review in my blog if you all want to see more pics or read about the product. The link is in my signature.


----------



## katred (Aug 15, 2012)

andabri said:


> Here's that swatch of Sea of Clouds I promised!!! I have a review in my blog if you all want to see more pics or read about the product. The link is in my signature.


  	Looks lovely! Off to read your review


----------



## Shypo (Aug 21, 2012)

Very pretty!!!  I have yet to take the plunge on the highlighters, but I'm in love with the shadows and the lipsticks!!


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Aug 22, 2012)

Me too, I'm going to your blog right now, andabri 
  	Thanks for sharing the swatches.


----------



## Neicy (Aug 22, 2012)

If anyone depots these , what have you been putting them in?


----------



## Almus (Aug 23, 2012)

I like mine in their pots so I cannot talk from experience, but I've seen people putting their RBR depots in Z palettes or even in old-style MAC quads (it seems they don't fit at all in the new style ones).


----------



## Neicy (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks. I hate having tons of singles and I hate deppoting. LOL.


----------



## andabri (Aug 29, 2012)

Bronzing Liquid, As if it Were Summer Still. Thought these might be helpful since at it's cheapest on beautyhabit its still a whooping $78.


----------



## katred (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks very much for the swatch! I know that Zuneta had samples of the bronzing liquids and highlighters available for the longest time, but they seem to have disappeared from sight... Not sure if I use bronzer enough to make it worth the price, although this one looks very pretty.


----------



## makeupmonster (Sep 8, 2012)

I just discovered the wonders of RBR! I have blushes in Starina and Ophelia, and two eyeshadow refills in Solstice Halcyon and Bohemian Waxwing. I also have two lipglosses; No Strings Attached and Drunk with Stars. I am in love, not only with the whimsical packaging, but with the quality of these products! I ordered mine from beautyhabit which is significantly cheaper than Zuneta if you live in the States. =)


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm waiting for RBR to release Delicate Hummingbird in a single, refill pan.
	Then I'll join the RBR Club!


----------



## katred (Sep 14, 2012)

makeupmonster said:


> I just discovered the wonders of RBR! I have blushes in Starina and Ophelia, and two eyeshadow refills in Solstice Halcyon and Bohemian Waxwing. I also have two lipglosses; No Strings Attached and Drunk with Stars. I am in love, not only with the whimsical packaging, but with the quality of these products! I ordered mine from beautyhabit which is significantly cheaper than Zuneta if you live in the States. =)


  	Ooooh... Could you post swatches sometime? Those are all shades I'm interested in. I have a birthday coming up in about ten days and I'm allowing myself a Zuneta order as a present...


----------



## Haven (Jul 1, 2013)

I have several RBR products that I purchased from Beauty Habit.  I love everything that I have from this line, but my favorite is Solstice Halcyon.  I also have Delicate Hummingbird which is fantastic.  The only products which were a slight disappointment were the gleaming temptations lip gloss not b/c of the colors but b/c of the size for the $$.


----------



## powderprincess (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm obsessed with this line!  I had seen reviews of some of these products on blogs over the years when it was sold on Zuneta, but the prices were outrageous, especially for something I would have to order online.  Now they are on beauty habbit, and while not cheap the prices are in line with other high end brands.  I cannot get enough of their eye shadows.  So far I love solstice halcyon and bohemian waxwing, and they look great together.  The liquid highlighters are second to none. I can't wait to try more things from RBR.


----------



## katred (Jul 26, 2013)

I noticed that on Beauty Habit, the prices seem somewhat lower than they have been other places. I have yet to order from them, although I am planning to, since they also carry Chantecaille, which is almost impossible to get here.

  	I am completely smitten with this company and I swear if I could afford to, I would buy every single one of their eye shadows. I'm hoping that they come out with a slightly larger range of lipstick colours, especially more that are wearable for cooler-toned ladies like myself. I very much like both the semi-sheer and full-colour formulas, but I find that there aren't a lot of shades that I think I could pull off.

  	So far, lipstick-wise, I have Dark Juices, Murmurings, Scrumptiously Devious, Word of Mouth and Nothing Unknown. I love all of them and highly recommend them. I've been eying Tongue Tickles and Dissolved in Dreams, so if anyone has some feedback on those, I'd love to hear it.

  	I agree with you, Haven, that the glosses are the least exciting thing that I've tried. They're not bad, by any means, but I'd say that they lack anything really special (either formula) to distinguish them, plus they're small for the price.


----------



## powderprincess (Aug 6, 2013)

I have been ordering from Beauty habit with no problems.  Shipping takes almost a week to the east coast.  They have a promo now where you get a free gloss with $85 RBR purchase.  So far I am head over heals for the eye shadows and liquid highlighters.  I have everything I have tried.  I am itching to buy a few more shadows.  A few colors still come in the 2.4 g containers, I am bummed most of them are just 2 g.  I hope they continue to carry the line.  I might the lipsticks next.  I'm thinking irreverence and scrumptiously devious for NC25.


----------



## katred (Aug 6, 2013)

powderprincess said:


> I might the lipsticks next. I'm thinking irreverence and scrumptiously devious for NC25.


  	I don't have Irreverence, but Scrumptiously Devious is a wonderful everyday kind of shade. (I have a review/ swatches look here: http://morelikespace.blogspot.ca/2012/06/making-faces-are-you-scrumptiously.html ) I think it would look great with your skin tone. 

  	Also, I have to recommend RBR blushes, which are quite remarkable. They have the most exquisite sheen, without being shimmery or sparkly. They glow like the smooth surface of a pearl. Unfortunately, there aren't a lot of colours, but with an NC25 complexion, I think that you could wear almost all of them.


----------



## powderprincess (Aug 7, 2013)

katred said:


> I don't have Irreverence, but Scrumptiously Devious is a wonderful everyday kind of shade. (I have a review/ swatches look here: http://morelikespace.blogspot.ca/2012/06/making-faces-are-you-scrumptiously.html ) I think it would look great with your skin tone.     Also, I have to recommend RBR blushes, which are quite remarkable. They have the most exquisite sheen, without being shimmery or sparkly. They glow like the smooth surface of a pearl. Unfortunately, there aren't a lot of colours, but with an NC25 complexion, I think that you could wear almost all of them.


  I was thinking of delicata or starina.  I'm worried starina will be too orange and delicata too light.  For reference I love Nars luster and D&G caramel in terms of peaches and nude blush.  I wish they had a counter.  Which is your favorite RBR nudish blush?


----------



## katred (Aug 8, 2013)

powderprincess said:


> I was thinking of delicata or starina. I'm worried starina will be too orange and delicata too light. For reference I love Nars luster and D&G caramel in terms of peaches and nude blush. I wish they had a counter. Which is your favorite RBR nudish blush?


	Unfortunately, the only one I have is Florita, which is quite bright, but from what I've seen, Starina is not too orange. It is frustrating that they don't have counters where you can swatch them "live".


----------



## katred (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's the official RBR look for Fall!

  http://en.rougebunnyrouge.com/looks/utopia

  The main new thing seems to be two new shadow shades. I was really hoping for a deep lipstick, but Murmurings is gorgeous. 

  I'm kind of curious about their lip pencils, since I've heard they're very soft, so there's no pulling and chafing if you apply them all over the lips. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## powderprincess (Oct 16, 2013)

I love RBR, especially their shadows.  I can't wait for the new shades and hope they make it to beauty habit.


----------



## katred (Oct 16, 2013)

powderprincess said:


> I love RBR, especially their shadows. I can't wait for the new shades and hope they make it to beauty habit.


  I'm thinking that they will. BH did receive the shadows that were released with the Spring collection, as well as the plumping glosses that came out at that time. So I would think that they should get these in the not-too-distant future. I really miss Zuneta...


----------



## tiramisu (May 18, 2014)

Extremely smitten with this brand! Just wanted to bump it up and say the new (well, to me) Utopia eyeshadows (Rain Dove and Rufous-tailed Weaver ) are so soft and luxurious looking on the lids-- especially with my coloring (blue eyed blonde, very fair skin) I have Burberry Pale Barley and that is somewhere in between those two RBR shades. I prefer the RBR to be honest-- the blend ability and smoothness are beyond! This is coming from a total eyeshadow junkie. :eyelove:  Also, chestnut napped apalis is a dream of a matte e/s (was waiting to pull the trigger until I used up MAC wedge)  I love, love the quartz liner in tanzanite essence as well. Can't stop staring at it when I'm wearing it. It's awesome.   Also have dabbled in much of the line: the lipgloss in coy (love beautyhabit free w purchase!), mattifying primer, long wear eye liner in Salome, goddess highlight powder, the concealers (clicky pen -- a must have! and pencil). The long wear liner is almost, almost too creamy. And on the waterline area-- it's a no go. My eyes watered like mad, and only then did I read they say not to use it there *doh*  Trying to hold off on trying any liquid highlighters but_ I am so tempted_. I don't need any more highlighters at the moment. Ha.   Heard the lipsticks aren't anything to write home about? Anyone care to weigh in? How about thoughts on the foundations (limited color choice aside). The orionis concealer pen matches me perfectly, so I'm optimistic.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

tiramisu said:


> Heard the lipsticks aren't anything to write home about? Anyone care to weigh in? How about thoughts on the foundations (limited color choice aside). The orionis concealer pen matches me perfectly, so I'm optimistic.


I have one lipstick only ( Raw Silence ), the texture is to die for, it applies easily and it is very pigmented ( and feels not heavy on the lips ), BUT it migrates out of the lips. I have heard of the es but we don't have the brand here, so...... Some bloggers have good swatches ( Allura, Messy Wands ) I am a lipstick junkie and I wanted to try one, Raw Silence is gorgeous but it doesn't wear so long on my ( very dry ) lips. But really the texture is awesome, pigments too.


----------



## katred (May 18, 2014)

I find the lipsticks are very nice, but not at the level of the shadows, powder blushes or liquid highlighters (sorry).   Some are better than others and all of them feel lovely on the lips. I would say that my biggest issue is that they don't last terribly long. I do find that they tend to make my lips look fuller. Many of their shades are neutral, but quite original.


----------



## katred (May 21, 2014)

Just a note that RBR appears to be discontinuing several shades of their eye shadow:  Mountain bluebird Mysterious tinamou Periwinkle cardinal Electrifying storm-petrel Volcano fairy wren  There are also a few of their lipsticks that seem to be slotted for discontinuation, like my favourite, dark juices.   I understand that soft, warm neutrals are their bread and butter, but I'm not sure it's wise to get rid of almost all of their brighter shades.


----------



## tiramisu (May 21, 2014)

Katred, thanks for that info (and on the l/s opinions - as well as Dominique33).   I can't get away with too much color at the office, but I have had my eye on a few of these for some time anyway.   Any that are must haves in your opinion? Based on your eye shot avatar (lol) it appears we have the same coloring at least eyes and skin tone!   I've been wanting the duo that is minty and purple after viewing all of the lovely zuneta.com (sob, I never got on the RBR bandwagon before they were no longer) and RBR videos-- the nest of plenty look is to die for. The videos are dangerous for creating intense cases of the "must have it!" Syndrome. Haha


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 18, 2014)

A new Rouge Bunny Rouge Palette is coming! Yay!

  Here is the photo:

  source: http://instagram.com/p/r119fkSOtm/


----------



## katred (Aug 18, 2014)

I just saw the announcement this morning. It's apparently limited and will be available next week.   Swatches (and contests to win one) here:  http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2014/08/rouge-bunny-rouge-raw-garden-eye-shadow.html?m=1  http://www.thenonblonde.com/2014/08/rouge-bunny-rouge-eye-shadow-palette.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+blogspot/thenonblonde+(The+Non-Blonde)&m=1  I'm very curious about this new finish. I already find a lot of RBR shadows to be very shimmery ( but wearable). Pretty certain I'll be ordering this right away, though, since I love everything this brand puts out.


----------



## LiliV (Aug 19, 2014)

That palette looks intriguing to me, I've been meaning to try out their shadows and I feel like that would be a good option for an introduction


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 20, 2014)

I have two RBR eye kohl pencils in Lola and Calypso. I like the Lola very much as an eye liner- great colour and easy to use. The Calypso, like almost all the greenish eye pencils I have tried (except for UD's Mildew) was a disappointment- scratchy and pulls at the skin.

  Anyway, I succumbed to the July RBR on-line sale and my purchase (several 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 eye shadows) should arrive this afternoon. I'll post up my reactions to them later.

  Meanwhile, off to investigate that palette.


----------



## KaylaK (Aug 20, 2014)

Sethakins on youtube mentioned the liquid highlighters in a video the other day and I have been salivating over swatches ever since.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 20, 2014)

They've arrived.

  Eclipse Eagle. Love at fist sight.
  http://www.perilouslypale.com/2013/01/rouge-bunny-rouge-snowy-egret-and-eclipse-eagle-long-lasting-eye-shadows-photos-swatches-review.html

  Abyssinian Catbird. Gorgeous.
  http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=164818/Abyssinian-Catbird/Rouge-Bunny-Rouge/Eye-Shadow


  Periwinkle Cardinal. Divine.
  http://delicatehummingbird.blogspot.com.es/2012/07/rouge-bunny-rouge-periwinkle-cardinal.html

  Velvet Fritillary I spent a lot of time looking for this sort of shade of cream shadow. Found!
  http://theblackpanties.blogspot.com.es/2011/06/rouge-bunny-rouge-velvet-fritillary.html

  Chiffon Ringlet. Oh, myyy!
  http://visionarybeauty.blogspot.com.es/2011/08/rouge-bunny-rouge-long-lasting-cream.html

  Every one a winner.
  The texture is lovely, both in the powder as in the cream.
  Lead me to the palette!


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 21, 2014)

A quick up-date on my RBR products- the Lola eye kohl pencil lasts without primer, 10 hours without fading or budging. It maintained that luminous bronze/plummy colour til I removed it.
  The Calypso pencil which I ended up using on the outer corners of my eyes smudged into a delightful shadow that also lasted 10 hours.

  Today I'm going to start experimenting with the new shadows to test longevity and fallout.
  I compared the swatches of  my new shadows side by side with my up till now favourite palette, the Dior Mystic Metals Bonne Etoile since I noticed five of the colours I'd chosen seemed to match those of the Dior palette.
  For pigmentation, RBR wins out without a shadow of a doubt.
  But I find it curious that when confronted with the selection of shadows in that sale I basically recreated (and upgraded) my favourite palette.

  I'll be gunning for the RBR palette of course. But if I don't manage to buy one... well, there ARE the RBR sales.


  Has anyone here tried their mascara?


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 21, 2014)

I love their witchery mascara,
  you can find many FOTDs and eye looks in the blog, I am so hooked, using it since weeks and nothing else


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 22, 2014)

Off to see the looks at your blog.
  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/07/rouge-bunny-rouge-my-summer-picks.html

  Very nice hand you have with a wearable summer look, Sara.
  We have very similar eye colour(s).
  The Bronzing Glow Liquid in As It Were Summer Still could be a major temptation in the coming months.

  I used Abyssinian Catbird as a casual one colour look yesterday and was very impressed by the pigmentation, ease of application, lack of fall-out and duration (10 hours no fading or creasing). All that without primer. And best of all, no allergic reaction!!


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm using my last days of holiday to put my working wardrobe in order, tend my winter boots and all that jazz. It makes a fun side activity  to try out and experiment with these truly luxurious products.

  Yesterday I used Periwinkle Cardinal as an all-over colour, with Chinchilla from Too Faced Matte Eye palette as a crease colour.
  Neither the pigmentation nor duration compare to Abyssinian Catbird, but then I find greenish eye shadows often need a bit of coaxing (primer) to shine. Or used wet rather than dry.

  Now for the 'bad' news.
  Demon temptation made me click on the Clearance bin forum, where a charming forumite, meleftie, enabled the purchase of Chestnut-napped Apalis, Rufous-Tailed Weaver, Grey Go-Away Lourie, Fire-Tailed Sunbird and Capricious Nightingale.





  The good news is that even if I don't win the free palette and can't order in time to buy it, I have a splendid selection of RBR shadows to enliven the coming winter. Also, a fabulous reason to turn an engaging little art deco chocolate box (repro) I have into an RBR palette.

  Lest I forget, meleftie has Abyssinian Catbird and Eclipse Eagle just a PM away...


----------



## throwitawaynow (Aug 23, 2014)

Is the new palette going to be available only on the main RBR site or on ones like b-glowing, blush, and beauty habitat too?


----------



## jebogewf (Aug 24, 2014)

throwitawaynow said:


> Is the new palette going to be available only on the main RBR site or on ones like b-glowing, blush, and beauty habitat too?


I'm almost positive it will be on Beautyhabit. That's what BTIB said. I'll be pretty mad if it's not. That's usually where I buy my RBR from and where I was planning on getting the palette from.


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 27, 2014)

Sylvia60 said:


> Off to see the looks at your blog.
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/07/rouge-bunny-rouge-my-summer-picks.html
> 
> Very nice hand you have with a wearable summer look, Sara.
> ...


  Thanks so much for dropping by @Sylvia60 and glad that you liked it. I love the bronzing glow liquid, it gives an instant bronze goddess look lol. 

  RBR has lovely long lasting eye shadows with great quality, so creamy and soft to touch. I am happy to hear that you enjoy these too


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 27, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> I'm almost positive it will be on Beautyhabit. That's what BTIB said. I'll be pretty mad if it's not. That's usually where I buy my RBR from and where I was planning on getting the palette from.


  According to The Non-Blonde, it will be available at US retailers in September.

  By the way I took the palette yesterday for a test drive and wrote about it today in case anyone would be interested.

  I love it except the deepest shades being somehow close, but that is just a minor issue of a smokey palette I guess ;-)
  The second shade from the left, that one is so gorgeous, oh gosh! It is hard to capture it with camera.

  All in all love!


----------



## Almus (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Sara,

  Thank you for your review (I saw it before your post here). From all the reviews I've seen so far, all the colors look pretty similar in the arm swatches, so I was wondering if they'd even look distinguishable in the eye. If it's not too much to ask, could you please let me know if the two dark colors undertone (the purple and blue) can be enhanced by using a base (either black or colored). Thank you in advance!


----------



## katred (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow. It's already sold out on the RBR web site? Or it just hasn't gone up yet? I'm pretty convinced that this is going to sell out quickly, because RBR has such a dedicated fan base (with reason). 

  Here's the link to @sarabeautime's review: 

  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/08/rouge-bunny-rouge-raw-garden-eye-shadow.html

  Sara- funny, I wanted to order Fluttering Sighs at the same time as the palette, so I'm doubtless going to be mimicking your look when/ if I get my hands on the palette.

  EDIT: D'oh!!! I thought it was the 28th today. Knowing what day it is: not my strong suit. I added it to my wish list.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Aug 27, 2014)

The palette is available now.


----------



## katred (Aug 28, 2014)

Ordered! I'm hoping that I don't have too many shades that are like the ones in the palette. Then again, I usually find that RBR shadows have nuances to them that are really hard to reproduce.


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 28, 2014)

katred said:


> Ordered! I'm hoping that I don't have too many shades that are like the ones in the palette. Then again, I usually find that RBR shadows have nuances to them that are really hard to reproduce.


  Yay @katred ! Did you get Fluttering Sighs too? That one is one of my favorite sheep lippies, goes good with everything, especially smokey eyes ;-)


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 28, 2014)

Almus said:


> Hi Sara,
> 
> Thank you for your review (I saw it before your post here). From all the reviews I've seen so far, all the colors look pretty similar in the arm swatches, so I was wondering if they'd even look distinguishable in the eye. If it's not too much to ask, could you please let me know if the two dark colors undertone (the purple and blue) can be enhanced by using a base (either black or colored). Thank you in advance!


  Hi Almus,

  the darkest two shades are close, on the eyes, they are not differentiable to me. I also tried smudging black kohl and apply these on it, didn't pop so much because the shimmer is really delicate, which I like (I wouldn't like a true metallic eye shadow which would rather look cheap in my opinion).

  Unfortunately I am traveling at the moment, so hard to try another black or white base, like a Chanel IdO, I only have black kohl with me... Hope it was still helpful.

  Although darkest two are close, all the other shades are different, so I still find it a good deal.


----------



## katred (Aug 28, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Yay @katred ! Did you get Fluttering Sighs too? That one is one of my favorite sheep lippies, goes good with everything, especially smokey eyes ;-)


  Yes I did. I think that the sheerness will compensate for the fact that it's a bit warmer than I can usually go (at least, it looks like it is). Can't wait to play with this.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 29, 2014)

Alas, I'm not one of the lucky winners of the give-away palette.
  Off to read Sara's review and order it.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Sep 1, 2014)

My palette arrived today! Had a play around with it and pulled out some RBR singles to compare, thought the pictures might be helpful. These are just quick finger swatches, no primer, natural light.










  The palette





  L-R: 1st shade from palette, Unforgettable Oriole, 2nd shade from palette, Solstice Halcyon





  L-R: 3rd shade from palette, Olive Violetear, 4th shade from palette, Delicate Hummingbird, Eclipse Eagle, 5th shade from palette, Trumpeter Koel


  The only near dupe I have is the 5th shade and Trumpeter Koel, but TK lacks that beautiful shimmer. I don't have any RBR shadows close to the first two shades but I think they might be pretty similar to the two new singles (Rain Dove and Rufous-tailed Weaver).

  It's a lovely palette, usual RBR quality. The shades aren't particularly unique, I definitely have dupes from other brands, but it's nice to have these colours in the RBR formula.


----------



## katred (Sep 1, 2014)

I got my palette today and actually the first thing I did was compare the first two shades next to Rain Dove and Rufous Tailed Weaver- I had the same thought you did. They shades aren't that close after all. The palette shades are lighter and considerably cooler in tone.   I'm going to look at other shades, but I don't know if I have dupes in my current stash.   Thanks very much for the photos! I'll try to post some tomorrow.


----------



## Anarniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey guys! Here are some RBR eyeshadow swatches, I hope you'll find them helpful. The texture and quality of these eyeshadows is divine, if you want to know more about them, you can check out the details on my blog. So on to the swatches (from left to right, and up to bottom), on NW15 skin:

First and third picture:
1. Unforgettable Oriole (refill) – cool, silvery goldish, satin finish
2. Golden Rhea (refill) – warm, yellow golden, satin finish
3. Angelic Cockatiels (full size) – peachy copper with golden shine, fine shimmer finish
4. Fire-Tailed Sunbird (full size) – peachy pink, satin finish
5. Capricious Nightingale (full size) – icy pink with silver shine, fine shimmer finish
6. Solstice Halcyon (refill) – cool taupe with ultra subtle satin finish
7. Sweet Dust Seriema (matt formula, full size, discontinued shade) – cool, light greyish purple taupe, mat finish
8. Chestnut-Napped Apalis (matt formula, full size) – warm, light brown chestnuty shade, matt finish
Second and fourth picture:
1. Delicate Hummingbird (refill) – gorgeous, cool purple with complex ultra fine shimmer finish
2. Eclipse Eagle (refill) – a little bit darker and more grey version of Delicate Hummingbird
3. Blackpepper Jay (matt formula, full size) – cool dark brown, matt finish
4. Umber Firefinch (refill) – warm, medium chocolaty brown, satin/shimmer finish
5. Trumpeter Koel (refill) – medium grey, satin finish
6. Volcano-Fairy Wren (full size) – black with silver micro shimmer


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 8, 2015)

I defs wanna check out the shadows in this brand


----------



## katred (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the swatches @Anarniel! The shadows are an EXCELLENT place to start with this brand. I'm also curious to try the new/ reformulated lipsticks:

  Sheer formula (including new and old shades) : http://www.perilouslypale.com/2015/03/repackaged-reformulated-rouge-bunny-rouge-sheer-lipsticks-review-swatches.html
  Opaque formula (updated old shades): http://www.perilouslypale.com/2015/02/the-new-repackaged-and-reformulated-rouge-bunny-rouge-colour-burst-lipsticks-review-photos-swatches.html


----------



## Bronwyn (Apr 27, 2015)

I found a canadian company that sells RBR so I ordered the chronos palette and starina blush


----------



## katred (Apr 27, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I found a canadian company that sells RBR so I ordered the chronos palette and starina blush


  Nice! What is the company?


----------



## Bronwyn (Apr 27, 2015)

katred said:


> Nice! What is the company?


  lux beauty boutique. they are based out of edmonton


----------



## katred (Apr 28, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> lux beauty boutique. they are based out of edmonton


  Thanks very much!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Apr 28, 2015)

katred said:


> Thanks very much!!


  No probs!


----------



## Bronwyn (May 19, 2015)

The blush I ordered is taking so long to arrive I may have to just ask for a refund since it's taking much longer than the promised 6-10 days


----------



## bunnypoet (May 25, 2015)

Anarniel said:


> Hey guys! Here are some RBR eyeshadow swatches, I hope you'll find them helpful. The texture and quality of these eyeshadows is divine, if you want to know more about them, you can check out the details on my blog. So on to the swatches (from left to right, and up to bottom), on NW15 skin:
> 
> First and third picture:
> 1. Unforgettable Oriole (refill) – cool, silvery goldish, satin finish
> ...


  Thanks so much for these RBR swatches! I need to try the eyeshadows. I love the blushes, especially Gracilis. One of my HGs for sure. I also have my eye on the liquid highlighters.


----------



## Bronwyn (Jun 2, 2015)

got my starina blush and chronos palette in the mail finally. They gave me some free samples as well which was really nice.


----------



## katred (Jun 8, 2015)

Temptalia has started to post reviews of the shadows. Thus far, they're pretty dismal to "meh" with a couple of exceptions.

  I don't agree with her ratings- just because they don't reflect my personal experience, which has been excellent- but I can understand some of her comments. (Other than the fact that she finds the shadows dry and prone to over-blending. I've never had those issues, except with Trumpeter Koel.) I do think that there are a few distinct finishes within the regular line, where some shades (Abyssinian Catbird, Angelic Cockatiels, Bohemian Waxwing) are very heavily pigmented and opaque, whereas others (Periwinkle Cardinal, Snowy Egret, Whispering Ibis) are more iridescent with a slightly sheer colour payoff and the satin shades (Solstice Halcyon, Trumpeter Koel, Umber Firefinch) are non-shimmery, a bit drier (SH not so much) and have a sort of soft, smoky quality to them, so they need to be layered to achieve full opacity. I've never had trouble getting Umber Firefinch opaque, for instance, but swept on or applied in a single layer, it's much softer.


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 8, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I found a canadian company that sells RBR so I ordered the chronos palette and starina blush





katred said:


> Temptalia has started to post reviews of the shadows. Thus far, they're pretty dismal to "meh" with a couple of exceptions.  I don't agree with her ratings- just because they don't reflect my personal experience, which has been excellent- but I can understand some of her comments. (Other than the fact that she finds the shadows dry and prone to over-blending. I've never had those issues, except with Trumpeter Koel.) I do think that there are a few distinct finishes within the regular line, where some shades (Abyssinian Catbird, Angelic Cockatiels, Bohemian Waxwing) are very heavily pigmented and opaque, whereas others (Periwinkle Cardinal, Snowy Egret, Whispering Ibis) are more iridescent with a slightly sheer colour payoff and the satin shades (Solstice Halcyon, Trumpeter Koel, Umber Firefinch) are non-shimmery, a bit drier (SH not so much) and have a sort of soft, smoky quality to them, so they need to be layered to achieve full opacity. I've never had trouble getting Umber Firefinch opaque, for instance, but swept on or applied in a single layer, it's much softer.


 I agree, I have  7 eyeshadows, Blackpepper Jay (Matt), Rufous-tailed Weaver, Eclipse Eagle,Delicate Hummingbird, Bohemian Waxwing, Abyssinian Catbird and Fire-Tailed sunbird and I do not have any issues with any of them. I was surprise with some of her marks.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 8, 2015)

I think it's down to her usual exacting standards where anything that isn't super pigmented out of the pan with a buttery, soft texture that is also easy to blend is a fail for her.  Other reviews I've read of RBR eyeshadows are much more positive than Christine's are.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm thinking about ordering the loose powder since I've seen a comparison swatch next to the MUFE HD one, but I noticed it only contains 7 gr of product so it's really expensive. Does anyone have it? Is it worth it?
  The new Ephemera powder sounds extremely intruiging as well.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 1, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I'm thinking about ordering the loose powder since I've seen a comparison swatch next to the MUFE HD one, but I noticed it only contains 7 gr of product so it's really expensive. Does anyone have it? Is it worth it?
> *The new Ephemera powder* sounds extremely intruiging as well.


  I'm excited about the new powder as well! I don't have the loose powder yet, but it's definitely on my wish list. So many raves for this one. Wish there were greater distribution of this line in brick-and-mortar stores around here.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 2, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I'm excited about the new powder as well! I don't have the loose powder yet, but it's definitely on my wish list. So many raves for this one. Wish there were greater distribution of this line in brick-and-mortar stores around here.


  Yes, it would be great to be able to try the products in person.
  I think I'll take the plunge and order sometime this month, I have a 20% code that is valid till August, I believe.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 2, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, it would be great to be able to try the products in person.
> I think I'll take the plunge and order sometime this month, I have a 20% code that is valid till August, I believe.


  Even better with a promo code. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 3, 2015)

I ended up getting both, the Ephemara powder and the loose powder, as well as the nude matte eyeshadow (and samples of the taupe pigment and the white liquid highlighter). 
  The loose powder is very similar to the MUFE HD, I can't really detect any differences. But I haven't used it a lot yet, so there might be a different verdict when I do.
  I went with the shade Aura in the Ephemera powder, which seems to be the lightest going by the online swatches. Sadly, I have to say I'm not a fan of it. I's heavily fragranced (the scent reminds me of Jean Paul Gaultier perfume), I find it too intense for a face product. The texture is soft and very powdery and it gives more coverage than I'm used to, compared to other pressed powders. It just doesn't really work on my skin, it tends to look powdery and even cakey if I apply too much, it also feels kind of heavy and a little dry. It's just not as finely milled as I'd like.







  Aura / nude e/s / pigment / highlighter

  I do like the eyeshadow, despite being on the powdery side as well. It's pretty much a match for my skintone, so it's nice for evening out my lids to make some veins I have there less visible.


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Aura / nude e/s / pigment / highlighter
> 
> I do like the eyeshadow, despite being on the powdery side as well. It's pretty much a match for my skintone, so it's nice for evening out my lids to make some veins I have there less visible.


  That's disappointing to hear about the Ephemera, especially because I don't like the scent of JPG. I'm probably going to try the liquid highlighters next. You save me some $$$!


----------

